# Citi coachworks Edinburgh for mot's



## monkeyboyo (May 16, 2007)

Anyone ever used them?
Currently doing MOT's for £24.95. I usually pay £50.
Don't want to use em if its fairly obvious from other people's experience that the £24.95 buys you more faults than £50 does !

Seems like a very organised garage with a great website, so maybe they go for volume mot sales and no more likely to 'fail' a car than anyone else.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

£24.95 sounds really cheap and to be honest dodgy, I usually take my car and van to Farmers autocare in Strathearn rd ask for Justin tell him Graham from Custom Detailers recommended him Brian is the actual MOT guy really nice chap down to earth has a harley bike thats thee loudest thing ever and is very picky on his MOT's if you ask him to be (which i always do)


----------



## monkeyboyo (May 16, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> £24.95 sounds really cheap and to be honest dodgy, I usually take my car and van to Farmers autocare in Strathearn rd ask for Justin tell him Graham from Custom Detailers recommended him Brian is the actual MOT guy really nice chap down to earth has a harley bike thats thee loudest thing ever and is very picky on his MOT's if you ask him to be (which i always do)


Thanks Graham. I actually don't want him to be too picky. Car has 3 months mot, but its for sale and 3 months mot doesn't look too good, despite the fact its the cheapest 05 Astra in the whole of the UK on Autotrader.
Sod it, I'll give the cheap place a go. Their standards are monitored anyway. More concerned about someone trying to cash in on unnecessary work.
They won't be getting the work anyway !


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

monkeyboyo said:


> Anyone ever used them?
> Currently doing MOT's for £24.95. I usually pay £50.
> Don't want to use em if its fairly obvious from other people's experience that the £24.95 buys you more faults than £50 does !
> 
> Seems like a very organised garage with a great website, so maybe they go for volume mot sales and no more likely to 'fail' a car than anyone else.


Same here, CarCare in Thonliebank Glasgow £19.95 for an MOT, and they are a really professional set up, I think that they just go for the volume MOT and hope that you use them for servicing as well...

I think the days of the dodgy MOT for a cheap price is over....Infact the dodgiest MOT I have ever had was £50...


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

It costs the garage more than £20 per MOT they carry out by the time they pay the government for the ticket, pay for the testing equipment and pay the tester man carrying out the job. 
They MUST be banking on getting the repair work after they fail it.


----------



## monkeyboyo (May 16, 2007)

Well, these guys surprised me
MOT'd within the hour and it passed :thumb:
£25 and no attempt to extort any money from me by fabricating repairs !
Really was expecting to be told i needed stuff done.
Well done Citi Coachworks ! This is their regular rate, not just a one-off deal.


----------



## monkeyboyo (May 16, 2007)

Well I used these guys for a 2nd time, and can no longer recommend em.
The MOT was fine.
What i didn't like was their cheap labour ragging my car up the road to a sister mot station a few miles away. The Boss guy wouldn't let me speak to the driver, so as far as I'm concerned, they don't really give a damn about customer's cars. Reported the manner of the driving to the police, and made damn sure they knew it wasn't me driving.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Hate to say... "I told you so"


----------



## monkeyboyo (May 16, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Hate to say... "I told you so"


The MOT's weren't 'dodgy'.

Not the first garage I've had issues with - just the cheapest 
I won't feel any better dropping it off for a full price £53.10 MOT elsewhere in future - unless they have a viewing area or a waiting area of course


----------

